# What do you currently need to buy?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Milk for me


----------



## Lil Miss Fire (Nov 6, 2003)

Salad tongs lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

More frozen vegetables 
More canned green beans
More egg whites


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Groceries in general.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Deodorant & garbage bags


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

More groceries, don't need anything else.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Orthopedic seat cushion. 

Locks for the scooter.


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

a house.


----------



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

A life.

As if it were that easy...


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

fish for dinner

I'd ultimately like to get a new TV soon


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Currently nothing not even food, sister works in a shop deli so brings me free left over food, was gonna be dumped & food waste is bad as regards climate change.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

A magic wand


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> A magic wand


Where can you buy one ?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I need some mugs. I keep dropping and breaking the ones I have. Eventually I'll have so few that it'll be more inconvenient to be constantly cleaning them so I can use them than it will be to go the store to buy new ones. And, one day like a miracle, I will have new mugs.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

blue2 said:


> Where can you buy one ?


I have no clue. &#128527; I wish they existed, though. &#128530;


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I have no clue. &#128527; I wish they existed, though. &#128530;


 I (supposedly) have one but it runs on faith and I don't have any. :lol


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Red onion, trash bags, fabric softener


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CoolLilChickadee said:


> Red onion, trash bags, fabric softener


 I could probably eat a red onion like an apple about now.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I could probably eat a red onion like an apple about now.


I love onion so much. I like red onion on my sandwiches and salads and I almost always add a whole bunch of yellow or white onion to anything I cook.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Weighted floats for steelhead and a truck or a prius at the auction. 

I want more vehicles, vehicles I plan on using for income. Maybe a boat too.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I need to buy replacement UV-B fluorescent tubes for all my snakes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

cat001 said:


> I need to buy replacement UV-B fluorescent tubes for all my snakes.


 It is good to see you around and cool to see that you've still got your snakes. :lol


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Size 16 sneakers or boots, sleep pants, and boxers.

My size 15 D-width Jordans are squeezing my foot since I got them. My local Nikes Factory doesn't have size 16 sneakers.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Clothing fuzz shaver


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I don't really need anything, but I want gouache paint in more colours.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nothing. I need to start getting rid of some things instead.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> It is good to see you around and cool to see that you've still got your snakes. :lol


Oh thanks, it's nice to be remembered. :lol I've been off line generally for a while and now seeing if I can get back into the forums. All the snakes have had upgrades while I've been offline so have kept myself busy. Hope you've been keeping as well as can be during the apocalypse lol.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm not quite there yet, but I should probably buy some more toliet paper soon.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I've been told that wireless earbuds don't suck and I'm committing to biking to work on Monday, Wednesday and Friday so that's something (Coincidentally the coldest I've biked to work in was -35C)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I need to buy some mayo, some Diet Pepsi, some frozen vegetables, some eggs, sour cream, sugar free bbq sauce (yes, that's a thing). Probably other stuff but I can't think of it right now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Dryer sheets, groceries, lighters


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

monitor, headphones, cellphone, clothes, lots of stuff actually :con


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

New car, new mobile phone, new PC.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Well as far as necessitates go, just paying the bills. I mean, I could survive without this house, without my current diet, without the internet, etc, etc.. but I am fairly certain that is not what you meant - I just want to flush the bowl before responding.


At this time, I would like to purchase a 8gb memory stick for my server, at the expense of $30 USD. I imagine, I'll probably do so fairly shortly.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

I have no food in my apartment right now. Not because Iâ€™m broke but because I donâ€™t like going to the store and when I do i just quickly buy one or two things and thatâ€™s it. I also want to buy new clothes but that involves going to the store to try stuff on which I also hate doing.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

A drain stopper. Mine seems to have sprung a leak.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Groceries


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

New contacts. Been putting it off wearing glasses for a month now.


A new couch and a t.v. for the living room. Again, I've been putting it off and my living room has just become "that" room I walk through to get to the front door or pass by to get to the kitchen.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Clothes


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Air Fryer
Resistance Exercise Bands
Reacher Grabber Tool
Dog Food


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Computer parts.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I could really use some things to decorate a little. Like some posters with cool pictures or designs in frames. My apartment feels pretty bland right now.


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

I tried to think of something that wasn't just groceries and my brain spat up "eggcups" as a response. Let's go with that.

I actually really feel like eggs now, all of a sudden.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Swiss cheese (my favorite kind). I was at the store today too, but didn't realize until after I got home that I forgot it. Such an annoying feeling


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Contact lense fluid. A steamer for clothes. Frozen fruit.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Charging cords...again. I go through tons of them and seem to be lasting less long each time.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

A portable hard drive.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I need to upgrade my computer.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I just ran out of vitamins, minerals and omega 3.



Micronian said:


> I need to upgrade my computer.


What computer do you have now ?


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I built it in 2010. it's an intel core i7 2.80 Ghz. One of the case fans has died, so I have to replace it. I also have to increase the RAM. I only have 4 gigs. It used to be fine enough until a couple of years ago, then all my usual software suddenly required more power for 4K compatibility, and then sharing screens on ZOOM, etc.

I'm not in a position to buy a new processor, MOBO, + graphics card at the moment, and certainly not at the high price point I paid for components when I built my computer 10 years ago. So I just have to replace the fan and get more RAM.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Nothing! Well, I've had a window cleaning kit (with a washable...pad...thingie...and a long pole to put the thingie onto) in my amazon cart for like a week but I'm still considering it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A new pair of shoes


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Cat food


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

More clothes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

My chocolate stash is far too small at the moment.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Some new thick long socks, and another (cheap!) used laptop. A Gamecube controller for my Wii is cheap, as well.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

A new phone, my old one is on the way out.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

soy milk. muesli bars. cereal. waterproof shoes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Groceries & clothes


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Cat food, shampoo, and dishwasher tablets


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A new dryer


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Some new pairs of long thick socks.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Pants, my favorite one is worn out


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

A new laptop.. I've had mine for 5 years now and I think it's close to dying. Battery not recharging, it's slowing up and taking ages to load when I switch it on... so frustrating!


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Possibly a laser printer, a mechanical keyboard, a longer ethernet cable, a longer hdmi cable, deer antler chew.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chocolate, some office supplies and a black cardigan sweater.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I need some new running shoes, I've about worn mine out since I basically wear them everywhere other than work. But I tend to wear shoes until the bottoms fall off and they haven't just yet.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Forgot that one of my favorite retailers has their big annual sale that is underway. And some of my favorites are included this time so even though I don’t really need much, I probably should stock up on some things since the sale is so good.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I think I need a new phone charger, I have a wireless one but half the time it doesn't even charge my phone when I leave it on there over night. Not sure why. I also have a slow leak in a tire that I need to get fixed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

either/or said:


> I think I need a new phone charger, I have a wireless one but half the time it doesn't even charge my phone when I leave on on there over night. Not sure why. I also have a slow leak in a tire that I need to get fixed.


 Does your phone indicate that it is charging when you plop it on there or does it just stop charging randomly some time during the night?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Does your phone indicate that it is charging when you plop it on there or does it just stop charging randomly some time during the night?


It does say it's charging so I have no idea why it doesn't fully charge the phone overnight. Sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't. It's annoying. At least it charges pretty quickly so I can usually charge it close to full when I'm getting ready for work in the morning. I think its just wireless chargers, they don't work for ****. I had another one that used to do the same thing except it was actually a little bit worse.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

either/or said:


> It does say it's charging so I have no idea why it doesn't fully charge the phone overnight. Sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't. It's annoying. At least it charges pretty quickly so I can usually charge it close to full when I'm getting ready for work in the morning. I think its just wireless chargers, they don't work for ****. I had another one that used to do the same thing except it was actually a little bit worse.


I had to go to Walmart for my last phone I had to get a good charger there and it worked pretty good. I bought it like several months ago and it kept going. The ones I've gotten from the dollar store I found are crap. Lol One of them I got there only lasted like 2 months.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

gaiters 
gloves
brake pads


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

A sports towel


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I had to go to Walmart for my last phone I had to get a good charger there and it worked pretty good. I bought it like several months ago and it kept going. The ones I've gotten from the dollar store I found are crap. Lol One of them I got there only lasted like 2 months.


The one I have now is actually an expensive one it's a Logitech. I forget how much it was but it was more than I wanted to pay lol. But I bought a crappy cheap one off Amazon before that and it never worked so I didn't want to make the same mistake twice. The Logitech one works better but it's spotty. idk maybe it's the phone or something. Stupid crummy Crapple iphones.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

either/or said:


> The one I have now is actually an expensive one it's a Logitech. I forget how much it was but it was more than I wanted to pay lol. But I bought a crappy cheap one off Amazon before that and it never worked so I didn't want to make the same mistake twice. The Logitech one works better but it's spotty. idk maybe it's the phone or something. Stupid crummy Crapple iphones.


Thats why I had to buy a new charger cause the one that originally came with my last phone was spotty and wasn't working as good. Plus, it charged way too slow so wasn't any good anymore. I think when phones get older the chargers don't work as good with them. How old is your current phone?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Thats why I had to buy a new charger cause the one that originally came with my last phone was spotty and wasn't working as good. Plus, it charged way too slow so wasn't any good anymore. I think when phones get older the chargers don't work as good with them. How old is your current phone?


It's actually pretty new, I just bought it last fall. So the battery is def still good. It holds a charge, its not like my old phone that would die pretty quickly. I think its that it doesn't like connect with the charger or whatever when I put it on there. Even though it says it's charging. Maybe it's because Crapple doesn't make their own charger and the 3rd party ones don't work as well with Crapple's crummy products.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

either/or said:


> It's actually pretty new, I just bought it last fall. So the battery is def still good. It holds a charge, its not like my old phone that would die pretty quickly. I think its that it doesn't like connect with the charger or whatever when I put it on there. Even though it says it's charging. Maybe it's because Crapple doesn't make their own charger and the 3rd party ones don't work as well with Crapple's crummy products.


Yea, it has to be that charger. Mine would do the same thing where it would show it's charging but the charger was too slow and I had to wiggle it around to get it to charge good. Took like all day just to charge it, which was ridiculous. So that's why I got a better one from Walmart. That's so lame it never came with a charger. 😒


----------



## asalanka32 (Nov 14, 2021)

I have been need some clothes for winter season and clothes should be like authentic juice wrld hoodies that is my favorite one.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Blueberries, bananas, and tomatoes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Groceries & clothes


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

A treadmill if it's feasible to have one at my own place. Lol Been wanting one for a few months.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> A treadmill if it's feasible to have one at my own place. Lol Been wanting one for a few months.


I got one off Facebook Marketplace a few months ago for $80. People buy them all the time and never use them and then end selling them for cheap. They are a pain to move though.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

JH1983 said:


> I got one off Facebook Marketplace a few months ago for $80. People buy them all the time and never use them and then end selling them for cheap. They are a pain to move though.


I wonder why they never use them. ...Yea, I'd have to get someone to help me move it probably.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I wonder why they never use them. ...Yea, I'd have to get someone to help me move it probably.



Kinda like getting a year membership at a gym as part of a New Year's resolution and then quitting by March. Same with gym equipment. People buy it all the time and it ends up collecting dust. I also think it's harder to exercise at home because there's more distraction and it's easier to just stop as opposed to actually going to a gym.

But yeah you'll need a truck and another person for sure. I used to work for a moving company and treadmills are one of the worst things to move.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

JH1983 said:


> Kinda like getting a year membership at a gym as part of a New Year's resolution and then quitting by March. Same with gym equipment. People buy it all the time and it ends up collecting dust. I also think it's harder to exercise at home because there's more distraction and it's easier to just stop as opposed to actually going to a gym.
> 
> But yeah you'll need a truck and another person for sure. I used to work for a moving company and treadmills are one of the worst things to move.


I feel like it would be more fun to have one in my own place instead of going to the gym and more convenient. So it might be good for me. Also, I wouldn't like spending money on one and only using it for a couple months.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

50oz Nalgene bottle

Night mouthguard

Led light up leash. 

Tens Machine


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Winter clothes/boots


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

City trash bags. Only thing I can't get at Walmart pickup. Have to go to gas station down the hill from me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Aftershave, a space heater, a power supply for my mixer


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Special wax and some leather to fix an old broken accordion that I bought specifically to repair.


----------



## Rjx (Nov 15, 2021)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I feel like it would be more fun to have one in my own place instead of going to the gym and more convenient. So it might be good for me. Also, I wouldn't like spending money on one and only using it for a couple months.


I made up my own gym with led lighting strips around the bottom and got a cheap projector to play YouTube videos and follow my favourite you tube workout instructors. or music, and you can find really cheap exercise machines on marketplace.
I think if you like the space you cerate and make it just for exercising you will use it. make it your own.
I get that going to the gym you have to finish the classes and when I'm doing a exercise video at home from YouTube I sometimes give up.
but I also found I couldn't properly workout at the gym. I was self conscious I don't like being watched so it wasn't as an intense didn't feel like a workout when i went to the gym. and the equipment was always taken by your regulars and I had to build courage to go. I think its a great idea what your doing you can make it your own space and set aside a time table and only use that space to work out so you stick to it x


----------



## Rjx (Nov 15, 2021)

I new brain would be helpful atm


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Probably some more decent N95 masks. Cloth ones don't do ****.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Rjx said:


> I made up my own gym with led lighting strips around the bottom and got a cheap projector to play YouTube videos and follow my favourite you tube workout instructors. or music, and you can find really cheap exercise machines on marketplace.
> I think if you like the space you cerate and make it just for exercising you will use it. make it your own.
> I get that going to the gym you have to finish the classes and when I'm doing a exercise video at home from YouTube I sometimes give up.
> but I also found I couldn't properly workout at the gym. I was self conscious I don't like being watched so it wasn't as an intense didn't feel like a workout when i went to the gym. and the equipment was always taken by your regulars and I had to build courage to go. I think its a great idea what your doing you can make it your own space and set aside a time table and only use that space to work out so you stick to it x


Hmm, a projector would make it pretty interesting. Yea, I want one cause it's more convenient and saves on gas for me. 

I went to the gym literally only two days before I heard about covid back in January 2020. Lol So I ended up only going there for like a month. It would be nice to go back again but I don't want to drive 15 minutes there and back every other day. But it was fun going on the treadmill while playing my music from my phone through my earphones.


----------



## Hummer3 (Jan 14, 2022)

A second car. My current second car and daily driver (toyota tacoma) is on its last legs. 280k miles and keeps crappin out. 
I really like the saturn sky, 2 seater convertible. But think ill wait for a good deal to pop up and get something more practical while i wait. 
browsing craigslist on the daily lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

New car. 
Prices are skyhigh now due to supply chain issues. Ugh.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I thought about buying a second vehicle just to drive in the summer so I didn't have to keep swapping my tires every season. I can just leave the snow tires on the Ford Escape and drive the other car in the summer. I don't want to buy any used cars here due to the road salt. I would like to buy one from down south. My brother is living in North Carolina now. I should look for one down there.


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

What a fun thread! Let me write up my shopping list: deodorant, cat food and snacks, a new pack of pens (but maybe I should go over my current pen pile first). Incense. Water. Bananas. Strawberries. Bagels. What else? Windex.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

copper said:


> I thought about buying a second vehicle just to drive in the summer so I didn't have to keep swapping my tires every season. I can just leave the snow tires on the Ford Escape and drive the other car in the summer. I don't want to buy any used cars here due to the road salt. I would like to buy one from down south. My brother is living in North Carolina now. I should look for one down there.



Having a second set of wheels with the winter tires already on would be more convenient than having the tires swapped all the time. I've got some summer performance tires I'm thinking of doing that with. Could do it yourself at least if you wanted to rather than needing a shop. Having a second vehicle is always wise too though.


----------



## SWFGF (12 mo ago)

I'm not sure if this counts as "buying" something, but I really need to go get an oil change.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SWFGF said:


> I'm not sure if this counts as "buying" something, but I really need to go get an oil change.


 I think it's kind of an environmental thing where they kind of try to tell people they don't need frequent oil changes like they used to. I don't believe that. I think if you can afford it, it can't hurt to change your oil regularly. I'd just be really careful who you have do it. I have known several people who had the threads on their oil pan plug stripped out by those quick change places and that is not a cheap thing to have fixed.


----------



## SWFGF (12 mo ago)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think if you can afford it, it can't hurt to change your oil regularly. I'd just be really careful who you have do it.


Thanks for the heads up. Yeah, I definitely need to because I will be driving 8 hours this Friday. I'm just having a hard time initiating anything lately! I just have to tell myself "A_ction precedes motivation! Action precedes motivation_"!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Well, I don't currently need to buy it cause I bought it the last couple days. I got two big bottles of soap that I needed for the bathroom, some honey mustard trail mix for a healthy snack and I got two bags of SpongeBob krabby patties gummies. Those gummy candies are so good. Thought I'd splurge a little bit and get those. 🤣


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I need to buy 65 8x10 sheets of glass for windows I'm repairing and building from scratch. Heading to HD tomorrow to get enough for two windows at least. Glad they have 8x10s for $2.34 each not bad.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

SWFGF said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Yeah, I definitely need to because I will be driving 8 hours this Friday. I'm just having a hard time initiating anything lately! I just have to tell myself "A_ction precedes motivation! Action precedes motivation_"!


It took me two years to finally initiate getting my car's oil changed. 😅



WillYouStopDave said:


> I have known several people who had the threads on their oil pan plug stripped out by those quick change places and that is not a cheap thing to have fixed.


Heh, that's what happened to me. No oil change places would touch my car and I finally had to take it to my regular mechanic to have it change. I think he said he just rethread my bolt or the pan. It's pretty much a beater car, so I didn't really want to replace the entire pan and I just hope it holds up. Assuming it even passes the upcoming smog test.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Heh, that's what happened to me. No oil change places would touch my car and I finally had to take it to my regular mechanic to have it change. I think he said he just rethread my bolt or the pan. It's pretty much a beater car, so I didn't really want to replace the entire pan and I just hope it holds up. Assuming it even passes the upcoming smog test.


 I had actually thought that this was what could be done so when the mechanic told us that the oil drain plug was screwed up, I assumed it wouldn't be an expensive fix. I am not sure why they felt that couldn't be done but they told us they'd need to replace the oil pan. They didn't seem dishonest and we intended to keep the car a few more years so we figured it was worth it. It had been leaking like crazy because the place that screwed it up in the first place never told us about it and just kind of made it work long enough to be driven for a while. When we eventually noticed the growing wet spot where the car was parked, we didn't know what it was (none of us are really inclined that way). 

I'm now kind of annoyed thinking they might could have simply made new threads. I really hate cars. It's so hard to trust people.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I had actually thought that this was what could be done so when the mechanic told us that the oil drain plug was screwed up, I assumed it wouldn't be an expensive fix. I am not sure why they felt that couldn't be done but they told us they'd need to replace the oil pan. They didn't seem dishonest and we intended to keep the car a few more years so we figured it was worth it. It had been leaking like crazy because the place that screwed it up in the first place never told us about it and just kind of made it work long enough to be driven for a while. When we eventually noticed the growing wet spot where the car was parked, we didn't know what it was (none of us are really inclined that way).
> 
> I'm now kind of annoyed thinking they might could have simply made new threads. I really hate cars. It's so hard to trust people.


Mine initially told me the entire pan needs to be replaced too with no other fix. When I told him I don't want an expensive repair on a car that's probably worth probably worth only a little more than the repair, and a car I won't know if I will have in a month pending the smog test, he suddenly flipped the script and told me he can probably think of a cheaper fix. In a way, I guess he's an honest mechanic with a little pushing. Although I've been going to him for years and he's just a little corner auto shop. 

The DIY way really seems to be the way to go, at least in most of the U.S where it's all centered on long distance driving and private car ownership.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Not sure if it is possible but I could do with a life? Is it on sale somewhere?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I am going to buy sandpaper but the gripe is that I need to buy a bit more to qualify for free shipping (Amazon)... not sure what to buy. Cat toys (floppy fish)? Snacks? I'll figure it out.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Toliet paper. I'm down to my last roll.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

A patio chair. I have a nice view from my back balcony but I don’t take advantage of it not having anywhere to sit.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

A home lobotomy kit!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I need to buy a spring jacket.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I need to find a good pair of running shoes, with decent support. These shoes I bought for walking won't cut it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

A Birthday card for my sister since her Birthday is the day after tomorrow. 😆


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I always feel like I should just go ahead and stock up on a bunch of stuff I don't need now, and likely will not need for a while, but I just want to buy them all before costs and shipping costs start to see a spike. As much as how much I try to avoid hoarding nowadays.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> I always feel like I should just go ahead and stock up on a bunch of stuff I don't need now, and likely will not need for a while, but I just want to buy them all before costs and shipping costs start to see a spike. As much as how much I try to avoid hoarding nowadays.


 I do this sometimes but for different reasons. Mostly, I just want to hermit out and not leave the house for longer periods of time. Unfortunately, of of the types of anxiety I get is running out of supplies. Whatever they may be. Drinks, water, staple food items, medication. It's one of those little diabolical things that really gets to me. I get a fresh supply of whatever it is and it seems like plenty. My mind is at ease....for a moment. And then I realize that's what I thought last time I replenished my supplies and it seems like it went in a flash and I was right back to the last minute sort of desperation feeling of knowing I have to do something right then. I hate that so much.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I need to get a new chair. The one I've been using is beyond broken. Missing wheels, cracked in some places, etc. I sit on it and the back support leans back. It cannot be good for posture. I normally switch between sitting on a chair on kneeling on a pillow as I use the PC throughout the day. Perhaps I kneel more than sitting... can't be good for my knees. I've thought about standing up too. Now, the options are endless... what kind of chair to select... definitely not one made out of material that causes me to warm up easily.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I need to buy all the ingredients to make a vegan lasagna tomorrow. The recipe is using 3 types of mushrooms; dried Porcini Mushrooms, chestnut mushrooms and Portobello mushrooms. I'm taking some ingredients that I already have at home into the supermarket as I'm going in there on my way to my mum's. I feel nervous about doing that. Last time I did that I said to the security guard I'm bringing these things in and showed him. I said shall I leave them with you? He said no it's fine. Then I felt nervous about putting the stuff from the shop in my trolley. I was putting it in the child's seat because my bag with the food items i'd brought from home were in the bottom of the trolley and I didn't want to go near them. I bought one jar of spice and because it was on the seat it fell through the cracks in the trolley and smashed on the floor 😮🙃 

I had a hard the finding something and asked a worker where it was and the guy moved so speedy and I had picked up one trolley where the wheels weren't working properly and I was trying to run after this guy but couldn't. A lady watching thought it was hilarious. She was laughing and patted me on the arm lol


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Planning to buy more stackable sections of these storage cubes to add to my existing set, one I had for probably 20 years. I was surprised I could easily find these and it looks like it might be fit based on the dimensions.









I also need to buy a new pair of wireless earbuds. The ones I have lasted 2 years exactly before the right one no longer works, as the volume is very low now. I wonder if it's due to its constant exposure to sweat in my ears, even though they're suppose to be rated very high on the waterproof scale. The previous ones I had before this, they were nearly $100 and I lost them after a few months. And I don't like listening to music on my airpods or use them outdoors, since they aren't at all good for music, great for calls or listening to talking though, but I would be devasted if I lose them. I guess this is why I just stick to the cheap earbuds for outdoor use.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I think I might need to buy new windshield wipers. At least it's a small thing.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A new car. Mine is 21 years old. It had some major issues earlier this year. New cars are crazy expensive and used car prices are very high, too. I hate to buy one right now because it's a horrible time to buy a car. Not to mention gas prices and inflation...ugh.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

pillbugger said:


> I need to get a new chair. The one I've been using is beyond broken. Missing wheels, cracked in some places, etc. I sit on it and the back support leans back. It cannot be good for posture. I normally switch between sitting on a chair on kneeling on a pillow as I use the PC throughout the day. Perhaps I kneel more than sitting... can't be good for my knees. I've thought about standing up too. Now, the options are endless... what kind of chair to select... definitely not one made out of material that causes me to warm up easily.


Alright, I have narrowed it down to one chair. I am also going to buy some cat grass seeds for my cat to chew on when they sprout, since the old one she had has died. ...I'm also looking into buying a set of dumbbells. Probably those that save space such as Powerblocks. But they're pricey. I'm looking into cheaper alternatives.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Besides clothes, a new herb stash


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Everything I see.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

DeoxIT Fader Cleaner + Lube... sexy 😬


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Cyan toner for my printer.
Jeans in a bigger size
And a new sketchbook


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Folded Edge said:


> DeoxIT Fader Cleaner + Lube... sexy 😬


 Funny. I just recently learned what this is. Well, I always knew it existed but I didn't know what it was called (I just called it switch cleaner). It's a product I probably should have always had since I was a teenager but never put in the effort to acquire.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Funny. I just recently learned what this is. Well, I always knew it existed but I didn't know what it was called (I just called it switch cleaner). It's a product I probably should have always had since I was a teenager but never put in the effort to acquire.



I used to use this, without really enough knowledge. I'd use it on faders, pots and switches.











It worked and was fine on some things but others, it would strip what ever lubricant was already on it and make it kinda grind.

The lube I mentioned and got, is for conductive Plastics. Good to use if your not sure (usually because you can't access it well enough) whether it's plastic and metal components.

I have learned that your best to clean the component with the likes of isopropyl alcohol first (if you can) and then add the lubricant.

The Deoxit range is mind boggling, well worth a look. Always good to have some in your arsenal.

*Home - CAIG*


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I am browsing for some vitamin D3 pills since the ones I've been prescribed have run out. I'm also going to get some K2 vitamins since apparently they help with absorbing D3.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

pillbugger said:


> I am browsing for some vitamin D3 pills since the ones I've been prescribed have run out. I'm also going to get some K2 vitamins since apparently they help with absorbing D3.


You can get them just about anywhere. Only problem is it's impossible to know which brands to trust. Amazon has a big selection. Some brands seem better than others but of course all they have to do is put a lot of effort into presentation.

Right now I'm just taking plain old D3 from Costco. I have no idea if it's doin anything.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You can get them just about anywhere. Only problem is it's impossible to know which brands to trust. Amazon has a big selection. Some brands seem better than others but of course all they have to do is put a lot of effort into presentation.
> 
> Right now I'm just taking plain old D3 from Costco. I have no idea if it's doin anything.


Yeah, vitamins have always been a bit of a problem to choose. So many brands, different ingredients for each, and with me not being a scientist to properly know terms, I think I'll just go for some high pill count/low cost combo.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

pillbugger said:


> Yeah, vitamins have always been a bit of a problem to choose. So many brands, different ingredients for each, and with me not being a scientist to properly know terms, I think I'll just go for some high pill count/low cost combo.


 Well, they're also not regulated the way medicine is so that just makes everything worse. They can basically say anything they want. They can make a very pretty package and extoll the virtues of their company and how all their ingredients are wholesome and natural and non-gmo and Kosher and termite free and not radioactive from being made in China in the pit of a retired uranium mine. But really, they don't have to prove any of it and if you can't prove otherwise, you just have to take their word for it. No one will hold them accountable for any lies unless they get caught.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

A washing machine and dryer. Not sure yet when I'll buy those. I can wait awhile but wouldn't want to wait too long, like 2 months or something.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, they're also not regulated the way medicine is so that just makes everything worse. They can basically say anything they want. They can make a very pretty package and extoll the virtues of their company and how all their ingredients are wholesome and natural and non-gmo and Kosher and termite free and not radioactive from being made in China in the pit of a retired uranium mine. But really, they don't have to prove any of it and if you can't prove otherwise, you just have to take their word for it. No one will hold them accountable for any lies unless they get caught.


Well crap. Maybe I should have asked for a refill on my prescription, perhaps those from the brand "Rugby" are better...
... and I found that they can be bought on amazon.  I hope for the best.


----------



## Chuck1213 (6 mo ago)

Reecedouglas1 said:


> Milk for me


Vacuum cleaner, 8 terabyte external drive, Nikon D3400 camera remote control


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

No buying things outside of food, hygiene stuff, or gas for vehicle. Have to save more money just in case I lose my job.


----------



## floyd the barber (10 mo ago)

a new turntable. i really want a Rotel RP-3000 Turntable. very pricey though


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I dont need to but I kind of want to buy an ottoman. 

And I need to buy a treadmill to put on the balcony in my room.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

A doze of courage would be helpful. But with prices going up it seems even more unlikely than ever.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Sawing wood is for the dogs. But perhaps I simply need a new handsaw, as this one is ancient and has been sitting in a closet for years. I'm still learning. It wasn't not that long ago that I learned that you can glue wood hehe.

Sisters talking loudly about strange smells, cats barging in and running onto the table (little sister got a new kitten), trying to juggle different tools in limited space... I wish I had a workshop.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

A new bike.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

A passport


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

A blender to make smoothies. I was craving one earlier.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

A new bedside lamp, my current one broke.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Glasses, clothes, a new bike, groceries


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

The only thing I need right now cannot be bought.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Some sort of cooling system other than a fan would probably be a good idea before it starts to get warm again. These flats get bloody hot.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

To post or to not to post... someone in my position should not be searching for one of these things, but I really want one. Bewitched over an instrument I can't even play comfortably... and I tend to practice at night. I'm sure nobody wants to hear such a thing when they're sleeping. I might as well post the "ad", since I have already written it. I'm not paying around 1500 bucks for a used, discontinued device. With a ton of luck, someone might sell one for lower. I might have to post on other websites too. I heard Facebook has a sort of marketplace. I gave a range of the price I am willing to pay, after combing through the internet for previous ones that have sold. Just need to be careful of scams. It will be my first time doing such a thing. It'll be nice to buy something for myself for my upcoming birthday, but I am not expecting anyone to contact me. Honestly, this all makes me want to come out with my own brand of digital accordion, one that is more affordable. One that is tailored to those that want to practice quietly, with an emphasis on feeling as close to the real thing as possible. No fancy stuff.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

New house, new car...lol. Hey, I can dream...


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Just remembered I need to buy a set of brake pads for my bicycle. It's making a clicking noise when I pedal, have to Google to see what this is about. Maybe I will need to take it up to a bike shop.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It's always something. I constantly need to buy extension cords because the ones I always used to use were the cheapest ones I could find and were of such low quality they were a fire hazard and I didn't even know it. Better ones (in the lengths I need) are harder to find and much more costly. Every time I think I have enough of them, something comes up where I need just one or two more.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

In the short term future:

Two tires for my car. I purchased two earlier, and am saving up for the other two.
Vinyl fence for the back side of my yard, I purchased the front portions and side portion a while ago - the back is open to the forest and my dog likes to try to run through it
Bathrooms completely redone
New computer
Hot tub??¿? (@WillYouStopDave 🙃)

The tires are still okay, but getting close to needing to be replaced which should come after Christmas sometime in January, the back side of the fence hopefully will occur sometime in 2023. After those are completed, I need to completely gut both of my bathrooms down to the framing of the rooms, I think I can do it for around $3k per bathroom so that is probably going to take a couple of years. I expect the bathrooms we will start with one and over the course of several months rebuild it as we find deals, have the time, and money, and then we will move on to the next one. After the bathrooms, I will probably lay down a new floor in my bedroom. Somewhere in there is a new computer, which is selfish on my part, but I have been putting it off for years now. It would be used as a family computer though, and I would set it up to stream gaming to the laptop I am currently using. We need the entertainment to remain sane, and this would be for streaming games, art programs, and movies for everyone. It would be accessible by all of our devices, including TVs so the need to update multiple devices would no longer be an issue. Trying to keep up with the electronics of four people can get expensive, but this is a viable alternative so that we don't need to as often. The computer itself would be tucked out of the way, and only accessed via streaming as we haven't the room for a proper computer. Perhaps an inflatable hot tub, probably not, but one can always dream.. especially if it is capable of time travel

I may need to get a new roof, the one we have is still good but due to insurance companies in our state, it may be considered too old to be covered which would put all plans for needed purchases on hold for a long while.

Midterm:
* New furniture for the living room.

Our couches were used when we got them, they are beaten, the fabric is worn and on our loveseat, the cushions have holes. The pillows no longer hold their shape. These are not a priority though, so probably something we will just need to deal with for another four to five years.

Longer term, if at all:

Completely gutting out the kitchen and rebuilding it.
Shed
(possibly)Septic Tank and leach field
(hopefully)Roof

Oh yes, our kitchen.. Many drawers are constantly having to be fixed as they are built from cheap particle board, the counter is scratched up and faded, the cabinets under the sink got wet and the base needs to be replaced. I can do repairs on it though, thankfully no mold but it is unsightly. I think more than likely though I will just at some point get new countertops as kitchens are a bit out of my skill range and we would have to hire a contractor which would be incredibly expensive.

The shed is a maybe, it would be used as a hobby room for everyone but would be years in the future so it may not even be necessary. The septic tank at the moment is fine, the people who lived here before us decided a palm tree near a leach field was a good idea - we have since removed said palm tree but I am not sure if there was any damage done. Since we have lived here, we have had to have our tank emptied two or three times, and told it likely needed to be replaced - but I eventually caught on to a small leak in the toilet that was pushing out a lot of water into that tank if the seal was not properly working in it. Like thousands of gallons ..😲 The roof will definitely need to be replaced at some point, it is just an inevitable of age, and I imagine within the next ten years as it is already older despite it looking to be in decent shape with no leaks.

We are working on being debt free, at least as debt free as possible so all of this is being done without credit. It takes a lot more time but I have been in debt for years now and I am done with barely being able to keep up with interest payments let alone pay off those debts. Needless to say, there are projects that are partially addressed as we can afford them. We are doing this as we are paying off all of our existing loans through debt consolidation, which should be finished in two years - that coincides with our car payment. Once both of those payments are done, we will have a lot more wiggle room with finances to make repairs and start saving so that hopefully, credit will never be needed again with the exception of huge expenses like a car.

We could just take a second mortgage against our house, and have it all done in a matter of months, but I really do not want to put myself in that sort of place and owe money on it for even longer.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

More prescriptions to help clear my skin. That's for tomorrow, no time today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Clothes


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

A dress for the company Christmas party on friday


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Maybe a curved monitor to use with my laptop. Not sure I will buy curved or normal yet, but something like a 32 inch would be kind of nice.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

New faucets. The current ones are old and plugged with hard water deposits.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Cletis said:


> New faucets. The current ones are old and plugged with hard water deposits.


 The one's our condo came with were those cheap Delta one handle ones with a mixing valve. The plastic handle on them kept breaking and we were spending like 10 bucks at a time replacing the handles every year or so. We swapped them out with Moen gooseneck ones with two handles in around 2012 and haven't had a single problem since.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A protective case for my new iPhone


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

New work shoes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> The one's our condo came with were those cheap Delta one handle ones with a mixing valve. The plastic handle on them kept breaking and we were spending like 10 bucks at a time replacing the handles every year or so. We swapped them out with Moen gooseneck ones with two handles in around 2012 and haven't had a single problem since.


Unfortunately, Sears is no longer around. My parents bought all their faucets from Sears because they guaranteed them for life. They took several old worn faucets back to Sears and they replaced them - free.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

.


----------



## indignant misanthrope (Jun 15, 2021)

another pack of anti histamines for my insomnia. some cheese for sandwiches, some budget dried noodles and some decaf.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Sanitizing wipes. I used more than anticipated.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Well, I guess some pj's now cause two of my fluffy ones messed up in the dryer at the laundromat today. One pair had another article of clothing stuck to it so I have to cut it off. Yay. Lol And the other pair shrunk. Just seems unnecessary to buy something that could've been prevented. I tried on one of my shirts to see if it was fine and it was. Guess I'll go back to the other laundromat that's like 15 minutes away again.

So, I'll just buy more tomorrow when I get my new work shoes.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Well, I guess some pj's now cause two of my fluffy ones messed up in the dryer at the laundromat today. One pair had another article of clothing stuck to it so I have to cut it off. Yay. Lol And the other pair shrunk. Just seems unnecessary to buy something that could've been prevented. I tried on one of my shirts to see if it was fine and it was. Guess I'll go back to the other laundromat that's like 15 minutes away again.
> 
> So, I'll just buy more tomorrow when I get my new work shoes.


And the thin pj's I had in the dryer somehow seem a bit bigger. 🤣


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

New UV lights for the snakes


----------

